# Little Brute Fork Straightener



## Gthoro (Jun 19, 2018)

Looking for a Little Brute.  Let me know if you have one you'd be willing to part with.

Greg


----------



## locomotion (Jun 20, 2018)

Very useful tool. GLWS. They are out there. Look in older bike stores in your area. Most had one.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 20, 2018)

this is  just s  good  as  a  little  brute  I  can make u one


----------



## Gthoro (Jun 21, 2018)

chucksoldbikes said:


> this is  just s  good  as  a  little  brute  I  can make u one
> 
> View attachment 826706



Wow, that is extremely generous!  I appreciate your offer.  I already have a bottle jack/2x4" set up, so I can straighten forks.  I like collecting old bike tools nearly as much as bikes.  I thought to it would be cool a little brute in the shop.  Thanks again for the offer!


----------

